
Bill Gates' Facebook - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=502040841
======
jasonlbaptiste
Found this by: <http://zesty.ca/facebook/#/502040841>

There's nothing for sjobs@apple.com btw

------
byoung2
"Sorry, this user already has too many friends."

